# Rory A.K.A. Daenerys vom Eisenherz



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

I would like to introduce my new girl, Rory. She is a half sister to Cierny. I can't wait until she comes home!!!

Daenerys vom Eisenherz - German Shepherd Dog

Far left...


















Rory and her coated sister being fierce! xD


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my, what a cutie! With the name Daenerys, I'm guessing she's a Game of Thrones fan


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I want one  They are gorgeous puppies  
Great name too, my next female is gonna be named Arya I think


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Awww Congrats on your new girl!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

all very cute, good luck with her


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Ahhhhh !!!!!!!!!! Cuteness!!! I can't wait to see her in the club!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Love the name and she's a beautiful little girl!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

lol. She is DEFINATELY going to be a Game of Thrones fan. Thank you!


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Hint, hint......................update time?


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

congrats to you! ive been off here for awhile and have often thought of you and wondering when I would see this post! enjoy your new girl


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

OKAY! She's home!!!! Pictures are from yesterday. She's 11 weeks old.























































Not the best stack, but the only one I've been able to get so far...


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Aw what a cutie.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonderful pictures..


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

She is fantastic  gorgeous gorgeous pup!! Please keep posting photos as she grows


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute baby!!!!


----------

